# [SOLVED] Can't install any Operating System



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

Okay, I just built a computer 3 days ago using a Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD7 TH Motherboard and for some reason the Board won't let me install ANY operating system onto it. It really is making me mad because I called Gigabyte and they failed to help me with the issue. I did as they suggested, changing the sata mode from AHCI to IDE and then back. The reason I think it is the motherboard and not anything else in the computer that is preventing the Install is because every other part with exception of the PSU and the Motherboard and the Case was used in a previous computer and it allowed me to install an operating system with no problems. I've tried Windows 7, Windows 8.1, and Ubuntu 14.10. Still no success. Everytime I launch the installers it tells me they are corrupted even though they aren't. There are two Sata controllers on the board, one is Intel and one is Marvell. I have the Hard Drive plugged into the Marvell Sata controller while I have the DVD Drive plugged into the Intel Sata controller. I don't know if THAT is the problem or not. Does anyone know how to fix this issue? I REALLY don't want to RMA the motherboard.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*

Are you able to boot with a Linux Live DVD/CD and get it running?

Try putting the OS installer on a USB thumb drive to rule out an issue with the optical drive.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*

Well I can boot from the installer cds just fine. I've tried it both USB and CD. I mean, the disks boot up just fine it just prohibits me from installing an OS.

I really believe it is a hardware issue.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*

Try using the Intel instead http://download.gigabyte.ru/manual/mb_manual_ga-z97x-ud7-th_e.pdf


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*

I will try that.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*

It is still not working.:banghead:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*

Did you check it is not set up for raid or are you setting up raid.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*

Nope. I don't do raid.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Multitudinous said:


> The reason I think it is the motherboard and not anything else in the computer that is preventing the Install is because every other part with exception of the PSU and the Motherboard and the Case was used in a previous computer and it allowed me to install an operating system .


 This new board is exactly the same in specifications as the old board?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*

Exactly what message preventing the install are you getting?
Have you tried different ram? Dvd drive? Dvd?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*

Hi at this point we are no further on, it might be an idea to look at checking the hard drive, or the dvd drive. Something is not behaving as you would expect, therefore it makes sense to eliminate as much as is possible.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*

From memory (and it aint that good) there was a previous post saying something about the order in which the Chipset controllers are installed, this was relevant to Marvel controllers for SATA. Another poster had issues trying to install an O.S. it may be worth doing a search on here for it.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*



Superion said:


> This new board is exactly the same in specifications as the old board?


No, they aren't. They are two different motherboards with two different chipsets. I forgot to mention that.


Also @Rich-M, I cannot try different RAM as I only have two DDR3 sticks I purchased in the summer time. I'll try to see if I can borrow some off of a friend. I'm not entirely sure if the DVD Drive is a factor in what is preventing my computer from letting me install the OS but I'm willing to try anything at this point. Mainly, I've been trying to install the OS from a USB as I really don't use an Optical Drive much these days with applications being online I don't find much of a use for it. I've burned 7-8 Windows 7 disks and 6 Windows 8.1 disks and 2 Ubuntu disks. Needless to say, I've burned through quite a few disks. Which is another reason why I don't use Optical drives typically.

Is it possible it could have something to do with the CPU? I'm using a Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition in this board.

@joeten,

The Hard Drive I know is completely fine as the motherboard recognizes it along with the previous motherboard. I was able to boot into a corrupted Original Windows 7 Disk in order to delete the partitions and the Disk saw the hard drive but I couldn't go any further with the install because the Original Windows 7 Disk was corrupted.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*

What sata ports are you plugging the HDD into....the black ones or the grey ones?

You need to use SATA ports 0 - 5




Chipset: 

1 x SATA Express connector
6 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (SATA3 0~5)
(SATA Express and SATA3 4/5 connectors can only be used one at a time.)
Support for RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 10
 Marvell® 88SE9172 chip: 

2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (GSATA3 6~7)
Support for RAID 0 and RAID 1
 * Due to system limitation, Intel RAID and Marvell RAID can only use either one.

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z97X-UD7 TH (rev. 1.0)


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*



bassfisher6522 said:


> What sata ports are you plugging the HDD into....the black ones or the grey ones?
> 
> You need to use SATA ports 0 - 5
> 
> ...


It is plugged into the Black Ones currently.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*

The weirdest part of it is, it recognizes the ORIGINAL disk and allows me to delete partitions and create partitions with it.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Can't install any Operating System*

Disregard this thread. Motherboard just died.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Revive it when you get another, you may still encounter the same problem. We can wait.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well there's an answer but possibly not the whole one. Keep us posted.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, I revived the motherboard with a BIOs flash because the BIOs was corrupted. This also fixed my issue with installing an operating system. I now was able to install Windows 8.1 on this computer and everything is running well. Thanks for the help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it worked out.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

There is one thing I don't understand though. How can a BIOs get corrupted? If I can I want to try to prevent that from happening again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This my give you some ideas Reasons the BIOS Fails | eHow


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah that is very helpful. Now I see why this happens. Thanks.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------

